# 06 Duramax...help dealer might be screwing me



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello,

I had my 06 Duramax in a few weeks ago because a bearing on an idler pulley was going out and I also needed an oil change, and fuel filter changed. 79,000 miles ont the truck.

They couldn't figure out which pully was bad without taking it all apart so they replaced two idler pulleys and the tensioner pully to the tune of $850 (which inclued the oil change and fuel filter)

I went fishing on red lake and noticed neon green in the snow where I was parked...said well its -15 nothing I can do here so I will take i in when I get back.

I couldnt find any neon green but assumed it was diesel fuel as I don't have any other fluid that is neon green in the truck and I just had them replace the fuel filter so it seemed to make sense that it was coming from there.

I rolled under the truck (lookinf for neon green) and noticed a tranny cooler line was leaking at the fitting which just happens to be right next to the lower shrowd that covers up all of the front half the motor (note belt tensior and idler pulleys from above) from the bottom side. Without taking that shrowd off you can't even see the serpt belt.

So I told the service rep...seems pretty fishy that this line just started leaking directly after you guys worked on the front half the motor and your guy didn't say anything about it leaking when he changed my olil and did an "inspection". And this ins't a small leak that you could miss...its pretty bad.

He said...no we can replace all those pulleys from the top side so we couldn't have damaged the tranny lines. Now I don't know about you but with how tight everything is in the front half the motor I don't see anyway you would be able to get the belt lined back up and the pulleys off and on with out removing the lower shrowd to see what you are doing ect.

Generally tranny lines on a truck of this age shouldn't just start leaking at the fitting unless they have been tugged around/pried on ect.

So now they want to replace all of the tranny lines and 6 hrs labor to the tune of $850

Now I am not an idot and I know my way around an auto repair shop...my parents owned a auto repair shop in a small town and I worked there for years growing up....problem is my dad retiered and sold the shop so we don't have a hoist anymore and we never did anything with Diesels.

Anyone know anything about this particular truck? Can you replace the tensioners with out accessing the bottom side?

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You have no way of proving they caused the leak even if they did take the shroud off. That being said, I would talk to the shop owner, not the rep, the owner. You may find the owner is willing to work with you on fixing it. Keep a cool head,do not rant, rave, etc.. to get the defensive side of a person triggered. See what happens this way.

I have had a number of things happen over the years in regards to service issues, like you something else is damaged, or incomplete work. Most times, by keeping my cool, but making suren they know I am unsatisfied as a customer, a resolution has been reached that I am happy with.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I hear ya...just makes me so angry...shouldn't be any reason to dop $1600 on a diesel with only 79,000 miles in less than a month...it is just barely broke it.

What I need to find is someone that has a chilton repair manual that might be able to look up the repair process for the idler pulleys and tensioner pulley.

Then I could tell the rep that he flat out lied to me (which I think he did but I can't be certain yet) and show him that it was "possible" that they did do it and I would be able to work with them on the repairs

I understand chit happens but man


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I know this is kinda old...my neighbor has a gas Chevy around that year and mileage...he just had his truck into the shop and his tranny lines were leaking at the fittings randomly, also his rear end was leaking. He only took it in to do an oil change and replace the fluid in the rear end. His was all covered by warranty though.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> I know this is kinda old...my neighbor has a gas Chevy around that year and mileage...he just had his truck into the shop and his tranny lines were leaking at the fittings randomly, also his rear end was leaking. He only took it in to do an oil change and replace the fluid in the rear end. His was all covered by warranty though.


Whenever I take my truck in(for warrenty work because we do all our own maint.) they do a full look over. The last time it was in for some problems with the power steering rack and pinion and they ended up not fixing that, but I got new seals in the transfer case that were beat up, a new boot on the passenger side that was tore from rubbing(I honestly think that it was a fence line but hey..they fixed it) and a few other small things.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ill just say it in black and white&#8230;.You got bent over and took it up the rear dry on this deal.

Any good mechanic would use a stethoscope to check what bearing was bad on your belt line. oil change and fuel filter would at max have been 75 parts and labor. Working on vehicles sucks but i have saved myself thousands of dollars by having a cheap tool set and some common sense.


----------

